# General BMW Announcement: MY2007 and MY2008 Pricing (all models)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Product Planning and BMW Dealer Bulletin*

Click Here!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the heads up Jon! :thumbup: Looks like BMW is trying to increase dealer profit margins across the board.


----------



## rexrider (Nov 27, 2006)

*Sports package for the 335xi?*

Thanks - I notice there is no price for the Sports package for the 335xi. I know it would be different (and I assume lees) due to the suspension; but is it offered at all for the 335xi? If so; any idea on the price.


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Jon!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Any idea when ED invoice pricing will be available?

Also, I already have an agreement to pay $1xxx over invoice. Should I pay the $100 increase in premium and the increased destination charge?


----------



## waro (May 4, 2007)

*Anyone have a link to ED plan dealer invoice?*

I'm a newbie to this forum but a long time Bimmerfile. I'm planning to buy a 335i (my 3rd 3 series) using the ED plan and intend to negotiate from dealer invoice. It may be posted somewhere, but I'd appreciate a link. Seems that with ED, any dealer in the country could make the deal.


----------



## Qbrozen (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmm... link no worky for me.

i know its an old post, but if the link is dead, should it still be a sticky?


----------



## mrmojorisin (Aug 30, 2007)

*Canadian Pricing*

This info is great but it is for the US.
In their a similar document available for Canada?


----------



## M Power1 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Increase profit margin*



AzNMpower32 said:


> Wow, thanks for the heads up Jon! :thumbup: Looks like BMW is trying to increase dealer profit margins across the board.


Which is a good thing BMW sales people are just like us they have bills to pay just like us they have family just like us they like to go vacations just like us... just a thought i wanted to share.


----------



## sim (May 1, 2004)

*ed pricing*



Jon S. said:


> *Product Planning and BMW Dealer Bulletin*
> 
> Click Here!


need ed price list


----------



## GH-power (Mar 22, 2008)

*thnx*

thank u


----------



## chinchillables (Jul 9, 2008)

is this up to date still?


----------

